# The Ultimate Ignition Coil Upgrade is Here! (APR Red Ignition Coils!)



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

https://goapr.io/coils
https://goapr.io/coils
https://goapr.io/coils

APR Ignition Coils are designed to be a direct plug-and-play upgrade to factory coils, and provide greater energy output, ensuring a stronger and more consistent spark. The commonplace replacement of factory ignition coils with those taken from higher output Audi RS models, such as the 2.5T, is popularly believed to provide greater energy output. However, testing proves that they are no more powerful than the factory coils that are found on 1.8T and 2.0T engines. APR Ignition Coils increase energy output by 10%. They are a direct upgrade or replacement, and come with the coveted red housing made popular by the Audi R8!

*Features:*


10% more energy output than stock
Red housing with APR Logo
True upgrade, not just aesthetic
Direct plug-and-play








*Application Guide*

3 - 1.0T EA211
4 - 1.2T EA211
4 - 1.4T EA211
4 - 1.5T EA211
4 - 1.5T EA211 EVO
4 - 1.6L EA211
4 - 1.8T EA888 Gen 3
4 - 2.0T EA888 Gen 3
4 - 2.0T EA888 Gen 3B
5 - 2.5T EA855 EVO
6 - 2.9T EA839
6 - 3.0T EA839
8 - 4.0T EA825

*Price*

$39.99 ($35.99 until 2020). 

https://goapr.io/coils
https://goapr.io/coils
https://goapr.io/coils


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

At what point would these be beneficial? APR Plus? Stage 1? Stage 2?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Any stage they will provide more spark energy, less chances to misfire, have a plug blown out, etc. If you're not ready to buy now, wait for a factory to go before picking up a set.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Any stage they will provide more spark energy, less chances to misfire, have a plug blown out, etc. If you're not ready to buy now, wait for a factory to go before picking up a set.


Oh please! Do you really think that we are that gullible - some of us are Engineers by profession. Are you claiming any difference in output power of the engine? No.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

SDArteon said:


> Oh please! Do you really think that we are that gullible - some of us are Engineers by profession. Are you claiming any difference in output power of the engine? No.


If they did, then they would have posted a dyno plot of stock vs. their "upgrade"


----------



## pistols07 (Jul 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Any stage they will provide more spark energy, less chances to misfire, have a plug blown out, etc. If you're not ready to buy now, wait for a factory to go before picking up a set.


Will these coils be acceptable with the APR plus and not void the warranty? If so, does it say this in writing somewhere?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

SDArteon said:


> Oh please! Do you really think that we are that gullible - some of us are Engineers by profession. Are you claiming any difference in output power of the engine? No.


Gullible? Explain. Power gains - I know it's common for people to say different coil packs will make more power (even with no data to support that claim). That's not what we're doing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

pistols07 said:


> Will these coils be acceptable with the APR plus and not void the warranty? If so, does it say this in writing somewhere?


Yes, these are good to go with APR Plus!

The only APR mods not supported by APR Plus:

- APR Fueling Upgrade
- APR Turbo Upgrade
- APR Race DP Upgrade


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Gullible? Explain. Power gains - I know it's common for people to say different coil packs will make more power (even with no data to support that claim). That's not what we're doing.


So what are you saying and implying? In your description you claim a stronger and more consistent spark and thus imply there is some engine performance or spark reliability benefit.

Is there or is there not? and if yes, provide some tangible data on both performance benefits and /or spark reliability benefits.

Have you measured spark energy (not coil energy) for example 

To answer your question about “gullible ” one only has to look at your own claim - different VAG engines from low to high performance use the same coil energy, doesn't this flat out contradict that that coil energy needed for optimum combustion is somehow related engine specific output? 

Surely the first thing a person concludes from your graph is that coil energy and engine type are no different.

Based upon you answer to whether you have actually measured spark energy, and if you have not, then its possible that your coils could reduce the performance, and, the ignition system could have a shorter MTBF than the factory ignition system - and I will elaborate on that, depending on your answers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

SDArteon said:


> In your description you claim a stronger and more consistent spark


Yes, this is accurate. I've provided testing data. These coils are great as an upgrade, opposed to others which just deliver the same spark energy. This will help reduce misfires, even with a wider spark plug gap. They are an excellent replacement when one goes bad, and are actually an upgrade. They are also red, which is what people have asked for for years. Lastly, price is on point, with a 1 year warranty too.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, this is accurate. I've provided testing data. These coils are great as an upgrade, opposed to others which just deliver the same spark energy. This will help reduce misfires, even with a wider spark plug gap. They are an excellent replacement when one goes bad, and are actually an upgrade. They are also red, which is what people have asked for for years. Lastly, price is on point, with a 1 year warranty too.


The extra energy has to be supplied by the ECU output circuits adding additional load to the ECU output electronics and reducing the life of the ECU. Lower impedance and/or more inductive reactance can increase the probability of ECU output stage failure, due to higher currents and/or higher “kickback” voltage. The factory coils are carefully electrically matched to the ECU.

The higher discharge voltage at the spark plug reduces the life of the plug and reduces the MTBF of the plug and increases the risk of insulator breakdown - particles of the ceramic insulator can cause severe cylinder damage.

VW have a dedicated team improving and revising these critical component over 2 decades, including issuing multiple recalls - are you saying that APR coils are as reliable As the factory component? How many hours have these been tested and what reliability data can you supply to support your claim that they produce a more consistent spark?


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

SDArteon said:


> The extra energy has to be supplied by the ECU output circuits adding additional load to the ECU output electronics and reducing the life of the ECU. Lower impedance and/or more inductive reactance can increase the probability of ECU output stage failure, due to higher currents and/or higher “kickback” voltage. The factory coils are carefully electrically matched to the ECU.
> 
> The higher discharge voltage at the spark plug reduces the life of the plug and reduces the MTBF of the plug and increases the risk of insulator breakdown - particles of the ceramic insulator can cause severe cylinder damage.
> 
> VW have a dedicated team improving and revising these critical component over 2 decades, including issuing multiple recalls - are you saying that APR coils are as reliable As the factory component? How many hours have these been tested and what reliability data can you supply to support your claim that they produce a more consistent spark?


For the part relating to the issues relating to the ECU, I am not following that. I am thinking since it is a "smart coil" the ECU is providing just an output to fire the coil, this is just a signal for on/off. I belive this would reamain the same between a stock coil and this. The additional energy would be coming from the power side of the system. Let me know if I am thinking of that correctly.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

My electrical knowledge is not great and I have not messed with Dwell since setting timing on points with a Dwell meter. What is the range of Dwell on a running 2.0T? Does is change with RPM? Does this make the larger output at higher Dwell work only at certain rpm? 

Increasing output on coils has not had any detrimental effect on older VW models, it's a great upgrade on a tuned car. I have the R8 coils on my B5 and cold starts are much better. 10% should be well within the standards of the plugs, I've had no issues with them in the 4 years I've had them on my car and have not seen anyone who has had issues.


----------



## RFGuy_KCCO (Feb 22, 2016)

SDArteon said:


> The extra energy has to be supplied by the ECU output circuits adding additional load to the ECU output electronics and reducing the life of the ECU. Lower impedance and/or more inductive reactance can increase the probability of ECU output stage failure, due to higher currents and/or higher “kickback” voltage. The factory coils are carefully electrically matched to the ECU.
> 
> The higher discharge voltage at the spark plug reduces the life of the plug and reduces the MTBF of the plug and increases the risk of insulator breakdown - particles of the ceramic insulator can cause severe cylinder damage.
> 
> VW have a dedicated team improving and revising these critical component over 2 decades, including issuing multiple recalls - are you saying that APR coils are as reliable As the factory component? How many hours have these been tested and what reliability data can you supply to support your claim that they produce a more consistent spark?


I figured a smart “engineer” like you would know the ECU doesn’t supply the power to fire the coil.

Please stop bashing something you clearly know nothing about. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

RFGuy_KCCO said:


> I figured a smart “engineer” like you would know the ECU doesn’t supply the power to fire the coil.
> 
> Please stop bashing something you clearly know nothing about.
> 
> ...


Do you have something to contribute to our collective understanding of the interface between the ECU and the ignition coils?


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Has anyone installed these on their Arteon yet? Any feedback on noticeable difference over stock as a stand alone, or would this be better suited to compound with other mods?


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

To bad these won’t apply to my 2015 CC with Gen II 2.0. With 25+/- PSI boost and all the mods I have done, it would be worth a try at only $35 a piece. 

FYI - Nology makes a plug wire with an internal capacitor. There is a ground wire for every plug wire. Not available for TSI engine. EVERY forum will have an electrical engineer come on board and tell you just why these Nology wires can’t possibly help performance, gas mileage, etc., etc. So I bought a set. With my 13.2:1 compression race AMC 390 engine which peaked at 534 HP, compared to new MSD plug wires, I picked up an average of around 1.2 HP, which isn’t horrible in the class I race (with many restrictions; NHRA Stock Eliminator). However, from around 6,400 RPM to 7,200 RPM, there was a 12 HP gain. That’s out of this world. Unfortunately, the engine was shifted at only 6,800 due to this and that, mainly the small carb that was required was choking. I spoke to 3 other guys around the country and all said they had the exact same results. The 305 CID Trans Am racer had best results as he was at high RPM for longer periods of time on the straights and it did reduce his lap times. 
If they were available, I would try them. Wouldn’t be the first time I wasted money in search of power!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

WILLCCU said:


> To bad these won’t apply to my 2015 CC with Gen II 2.0. With 25+/- PSI boost and all the mods I have done, it would be worth a try at only $35 a piece.


We're actively making coils for the CC (which has a Gen 1 engine, btw). 

Lots of testing so far against other coils in the market, particularly the red R8 coils everyone seems to want (they aren't actually an improvement!). 

Stay tuned!


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> We're actively making coils for the CC (which has a Gen 1 engine, btw).
> 
> Lots of testing so far against other coils in the market, particularly the red R8 coils everyone seems to want (they aren't actually an improvement!).
> 
> Stay tuned!


Thanks. I sent you a PM. Keep me posted. I will dyno the results.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We're actively making coils for the CC (which has a Gen 1 engine, btw).
> 
> Lots of testing so far against other coils in the market, particularly the red R8 coils everyone seems to want (they aren't actually an improvement!).
> 
> Stay tuned!


Arin, any update on these.? Thes would be a benifit on my mk5 turbo rabbit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

killerbunny said:


> Arin, any update on these.? Thes would be a benifit on my mk5 turbo rabbit.


They are in the works now. It's going to take a few months.


----------



## GunnRennsport31 (Feb 4, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Any stage they will provide more spark energy, less chances to misfire, have a plug blown out, etc. If you're not ready to buy now, wait for a factory to go before picking up a set.


I do understand that coil packs are a beneficial (and sometimes necessary) upgrade, and GTI stock coils are garbage, but it is a little snarky to tell a possible costumer that they could "wait for the stock ones to go before picking up a set" lol no hate intended but that reads kinda poorly 😅


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Would love to have the 1st set on my 2015 CC. Next 1/2 mile race is March 31st!


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

GunnRennsport31 said:


> I do understand that coil packs are a beneficial (and sometimes necessary) upgrade, and GTI stock coils are garbage, but it is a little snarky to tell a possible costumer that they could "wait for the stock ones to go before picking up a set" lol no hate intended but that reads kinda poorly 😅


I'm gonna stick my neck out, and say it isn't. I asked a simple question, and got a straight forward response. And it's right. If I'm running stock, there's no need to upgrade the coil packs until they fail. I'm not running a tune, or larger turbo. I didn't know that at the time, but after doing some reading, all indications point that it nets no benefits.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

killerbunny said:


> Arin, any update on these.? Thes would be a benifit on my mk5 turbo rabbit.


They're here APR MS100210 APR Ignition Coils (PQ35 Style) (Blue)


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Just placed my order!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

